# Retrofit Independent Ventilation System?



## frooky (Oct 10, 2004)

Is it possible to retrofit the Independent Ventilation System that is included with the Navigation System option on the e39? I'm not even sure if retrofit is the right word... is it a function that is already on the onboard computer that can only be accessed by the nav unit or is it specifically part of the nav computer? I've been searching the different BMW forums for info on this with no luck so far. I'm going to be purchasing either a 528i or 530i and this feature would be really nice to have since my car sits outside all day at my work. I'm just wondering if I need to find a car that already has nav or if i can use the ventilation system without it. It would also be nice to know if the people that have the system actually use it or if it's just a waste of time.

Any help on this subject is appreciated!


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

frooky said:


> Is it possible to retrofit the Independent Ventilation System that is included with the Navigation System option on the e39? I'm not even sure if retrofit is the right word... is it a function that is already on the onboard computer that can only be accessed by the nav unit or is it specifically part of the nav computer? I've been searching the different BMW forums for info on this with no luck so far. I'm going to be purchasing either a 528i or 530i and this feature would be really nice to have since my car sits outside all day at my work. I'm just wondering if I need to find a car that already has nav or if i can use the ventilation system without it. It would also be nice to know if the people that have the system actually use it or if it's just a waste of time.
> 
> Any help on this subject is appreciated!


The park ventilation feature is a function of the high on-board computer. You're looking at about $700 for a retrofit with new parts.


----------



## frooky (Oct 10, 2004)

Is that $700 for both the 528i and the 530i? I'm still a little bit confused on exactly what the high OBC is. I read a couple of threads on here about it, but it only confused me more. LOL! As I understand it, the high OBC has nothing to do with the Nav system specifically, right? What option pack gives you the high OBC?

I apologize for my ignorance.


----------

